# Networkmanager - WLAN - connect > disconnect > ....

## Zeiber

Hi There

I've a problem with my Networkmanager, it connects to my AP, after a few seconds, it disconnects, then it connects,.. and so on.

My AP has WPA, i tryed an open AP, but there is the same.

(sry for my bad english ^.^)

here is my log:

[code:1:d8120c1cc2]

May 27 18:18:46 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  starting...

May 27 18:18:46 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  modem-manager is now available

May 27 18:18:46 gentoo NetworkManager: Loaded plugin keyfile: (c) 2007 - 2008 Red Hat, Inc.  To report bugs please use the NetworkManager mailing list.

May 27 18:18:46 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Found wlan radio killswitch rfkill0 (at /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:06.0/0000:09:00.0/ieee80211/phy0/rfkill0) (driver <unknown>)

May 27 18:18:46 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  WiFi enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

May 27 18:18:46 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  WWAN enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

May 27 18:18:46 gentoo NetworkManager: Ignoring insecure configuration file '/etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/.keep_net-misc_networkmanager-0'

May 27 18:18:46 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): driver supports SSID scans (scan_capa 0x01).

May 27 18:18:46 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): new 802.11 WiFi device (driver: 'ath5k')

May 27 18:18:46 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): exported as /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/0

May 27 18:18:46 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): now managed

May 27 18:18:46 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 1 -> 2 (reason 2)

May 27 18:18:46 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): preparing device.

May 27 18:18:46 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): deactivating device (reason: 2).

May 27 18:18:46 gentoo NetworkManager: <WARN>  check_one_route(): (wlan0) error -34 returned from rtnl_route_del(): Sucess

May 27 18:18:46 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): carrier is OFF

May 27 18:18:46 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): new Ethernet device (driver: 'r8169')

May 27 18:18:46 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): exported as /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/1

May 27 18:18:46 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): now managed

May 27 18:18:46 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): device state change: 1 -> 2 (reason 2)

May 27 18:18:46 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): preparing device.

May 27 18:18:46 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): deactivating device (reason: 2).

May 27 18:18:46 gentoo NetworkManager: Added default wired connection 'Auto eth0' for /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:07.0/0000:0a:00.0/net/eth0

May 27 18:18:46 gentoo NetworkManager: <WARN>  default_adapter_cb(): bluez error getting default adapter: The name org.bluez was not provided by any .service files

May 27 18:18:46 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant interface state:  starting -> ready

May 27 18:18:46 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 2 -> 3 (reason 42)

May 27 18:18:47 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) starting connection 'Auto WiFi.Zeiber'

May 27 18:18:47 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 3 -> 4 (reason 0)

May 27 18:18:47 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

May 27 18:18:47 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  inactive -> associated

May 27 18:18:47 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> disconnected

May 27 18:18:47 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

May 27 18:18:47 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

May 27 18:18:47 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

May 27 18:18:47 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

May 27 18:18:47 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 4 -> 5 (reason 0)

May 27 18:18:47 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0/wireless): access point 'Auto WiFi.Zeiber' has security, but secrets are required.

May 27 18:18:47 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 5 -> 6 (reason 0)

May 27 18:18:47 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

May 27 18:18:47 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

May 27 18:18:47 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

May 27 18:18:47 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 6 -> 4 (reason 0)

May 27 18:18:47 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

May 27 18:18:47 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

May 27 18:18:47 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

May 27 18:18:47 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 4 -> 5 (reason 0)

May 27 18:18:47 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0/wireless): connection 'Auto WiFi.Zeiber' has security, and secrets exist.  No new secrets needed.

May 27 18:18:47 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Config: added 'ssid' value 'WiFi.Zeiber'

May 27 18:18:47 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Config: added 'scan_ssid' value '1'

May 27 18:18:47 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Config: added 'key_mgmt' value 'WPA-PSK'

May 27 18:18:47 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Config: added 'psk' value '<omitted>'

May 27 18:18:47 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

May 27 18:18:47 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Config: set interface ap_scan to 1

May 27 18:18:47 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> inactive

May 27 18:18:47 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  inactive -> scanning

May 27 18:18:48 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating

May 27 18:18:48 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> associated

May 27 18:18:48 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> 4-way handshake

May 27 18:18:55 gentoo NetworkManager: user_connection_updated_cb: assertion `old_connection != NULL' failed

May 27 18:18:55 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 5 -> 3 (reason 0)

May 27 18:18:55 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): deactivating device (reason: 0).

May 27 18:18:55 gentoo NetworkManager: <WARN>  check_one_route(): (wlan0) error -34 returned from rtnl_route_del(): Sucess

May 27 18:18:55 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) starting connection 'Auto pupsi'

May 27 18:18:55 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 3 -> 4 (reason 0)

May 27 18:18:55 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

May 27 18:18:55 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

May 27 18:18:55 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

May 27 18:18:55 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

May 27 18:18:55 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

May 27 18:18:55 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 4 -> 5 (reason 0)

May 27 18:18:55 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0/wireless): connection 'Auto pupsi' requires no security.  No secrets needed.

May 27 18:18:55 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Config: added 'ssid' value 'pupsi'

May 27 18:18:55 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Config: added 'scan_ssid' value '1'

May 27 18:18:55 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Config: added 'key_mgmt' value 'NONE'

May 27 18:18:55 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

May 27 18:18:55 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  4-way handshake -> disconnected

May 27 18:18:55 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Config: set interface ap_scan to 1

May 27 18:18:55 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

May 27 18:18:56 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating

May 27 18:18:56 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> associated

May 27 18:18:56 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> completed

May 27 18:18:56 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0/wireless) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) successful.  Connected to wireless network 'pupsi'.

May 27 18:18:56 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) scheduled.

May 27 18:18:56 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) started...

May 27 18:18:56 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 5 -> 7 (reason 0)

May 27 18:18:56 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Beginning DHCP transaction (timeout in 45 seconds)

May 27 18:18:56 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  dhcpcd started with pid 12909

May 27 18:18:56 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP6 Configure Get) scheduled...

May 27 18:18:56 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) complete.

May 27 18:18:56 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP6 Configure Get) started...

May 27 18:18:56 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP6 Configure Get) complete.

May 27 18:18:56 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  DHCP: device wlan0 state changed (null) -> preinit

May 27 18:19:01 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  DHCP: device wlan0 state changed preinit -> bound

May 27 18:19:01 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Get) scheduled...

May 27 18:19:01 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Get) started...

May 27 18:19:01 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>    address 192.168.178.40

May 27 18:19:01 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>    prefix 24 (255.255.255.0)

May 27 18:19:01 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>    gateway 192.168.178.1

May 27 18:19:01 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>    nameserver '192.168.178.1'

May 27 18:19:01 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) scheduled...

May 27 18:19:01 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Get) complete.

May 27 18:19:01 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) started...

May 27 18:19:02 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Clearing nscd hosts cache.

May 27 18:19:02 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 7 -> 8 (reason 0)

May 27 18:19:02 gentoo NetworkManager: <debug> [1274977142.767224] periodic_update(): Roamed from BSSID 00:24:01:21:08:D6 (pupsi) to 00:1A:4F:8D:79:33 (pupsi)

May 27 18:19:02 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Clearing nscd hosts cache.

May 27 18:19:02 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Policy set 'Auto pupsi' (wlan0) as default for routing and DNS.

May 27 18:19:02 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) successful, device activated.

May 27 18:19:02 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) complete.

May 27 18:19:11 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  completed -> associating

May 27 18:19:11 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> disconnected

May 27 18:19:11 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> associated

May 27 18:19:11 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> completed

May 27 18:19:11 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  DHCP: device wlan0 state changed bound -> stop

May 27 18:19:17 gentoo NetworkManager: <debug> [1274977157.003119] periodic_update(): Roamed from BSSID 00:1A:4F:8D:79:33 (WiFi.Zeiber) to 00:24:01:21:08:D6 (WiFi.Zeiber)

May 27 18:19:21 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  completed -> disconnected

May 27 18:19:21 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

May 27 18:19:21 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> disconnected

May 27 18:19:22 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> associating

May 27 18:19:22 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> associated

May 27 18:19:22 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> completed

May 27 18:19:32 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  completed -> disconnected

May 27 18:19:33 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

May 27 18:19:33 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> disconnected

May 27 18:19:33 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> associating

May 27 18:19:33 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> associated

May 27 18:19:33 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> completed

May 27 18:19:35 gentoo NetworkManager: <debug> [1274977175.000753] periodic_update(): Roamed from BSSID 00:24:01:21:08:D6 (pupsi) to 00:1A:4F:8D:79:33 (pupsi)

May 27 18:19:51 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  completed -> associating

May 27 18:19:51 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> disconnected

May 27 18:19:51 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> associated

May 27 18:19:51 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> completed

May 27 18:19:53 gentoo NetworkManager: <debug> [1274977193.002511] periodic_update(): Roamed from BSSID 00:1A:4F:8D:79:33 (WiFi.Zeiber) to 00:24:01:21:08:D6 (WiFi.Zeiber)

May 27 18:19:53 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  completed -> disconnected

May 27 18:19:53 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

May 27 18:19:53 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> disconnected

May 27 18:19:54 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

May 27 18:19:54 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> disconnected

May 27 18:19:55 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

May 27 18:19:55 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> disconnected

May 27 18:19:56 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

May 27 18:19:56 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> disconnected

May 27 18:19:57 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

May 27 18:19:57 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> disconnected

May 27 18:19:58 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

May 27 18:19:58 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> disconnected

May 27 18:19:59 gentoo NetworkManager: <debug> [1274977199.001089] periodic_update(): Roamed from BSSID 00:24:01:21:08:D6 (pupsi) to (none) ((none))

May 27 18:19:59 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

May 27 18:19:59 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> disconnected

May 27 18:20:00 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

May 27 18:20:00 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> disconnected

May 27 18:20:01 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

May 27 18:20:01 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> disconnected

May 27 18:20:02 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

May 27 18:20:02 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> disconnected

May 27 18:20:03 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

May 27 18:20:03 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> disconnected

May 27 18:20:04 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

May 27 18:20:04 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> disconnected

May 27 18:20:05 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

May 27 18:20:05 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> disconnected

May 27 18:20:05 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 8 -> 3 (reason 38)

May 27 18:20:05 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): deactivating device (reason: 38).

May 27 18:20:05 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Clearing nscd hosts cache.

May 27 18:20:10 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 3 -> 2 (reason 0)

May 27 18:20:10 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): deactivating device (reason: 0).

May 27 18:21:23 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) starting connection 'Auto pupsi'

May 27 18:21:23 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 3 -> 4 (reason 0)

May 27 18:21:23 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

May 27 18:21:23 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

May 27 18:21:23 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

May 27 18:21:23 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

May 27 18:21:23 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

May 27 18:21:23 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 4 -> 5 (reason 0)

May 27 18:21:23 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0/wireless): connection 'Auto pupsi' requires no security.  No secrets needed.

May 27 18:21:23 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Config: added 'ssid' value 'pupsi'

May 27 18:21:23 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Config: added 'scan_ssid' value '1'

May 27 18:21:23 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Config: added 'key_mgmt' value 'NONE'

May 27 18:21:23 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

May 27 18:21:23 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Config: set interface ap_scan to 1

May 27 18:21:23 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

May 27 18:21:23 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> disconnected

May 27 18:21:24 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> associating

May 27 18:21:34 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> disconnected

May 27 18:21:34 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

May 27 18:21:35 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating

May 27 18:21:35 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> associated

May 27 18:21:35 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> completed

May 27 18:21:35 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0/wireless) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) successful.  Connected to wireless network 'pupsi'.

May 27 18:21:35 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) scheduled.

May 27 18:21:35 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) started...

May 27 18:21:35 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 5 -> 7 (reason 0)

May 27 18:21:35 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Beginning DHCP transaction (timeout in 45 seconds)

May 27 18:21:35 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  dhcpcd started with pid 3034

May 27 18:21:35 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP6 Configure Get) scheduled...

May 27 18:21:35 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) complete.

May 27 18:21:35 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP6 Configure Get) started...

May 27 18:21:35 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP6 Configure Get) complete.

May 27 18:21:36 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  DHCP: device wlan0 state changed (null) -> preinit

May 27 18:21:42 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  DHCP: device wlan0 state changed preinit -> bound

May 27 18:21:42 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Get) scheduled...

May 27 18:21:42 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Get) started...

May 27 18:21:42 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>    address 192.168.178.40

May 27 18:21:42 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>    prefix 24 (255.255.255.0)

May 27 18:21:42 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>    gateway 192.168.178.1

May 27 18:21:42 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>    nameserver '192.168.178.1'

May 27 18:21:42 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) scheduled...

May 27 18:21:42 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Get) complete.

May 27 18:21:42 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) started...

May 27 18:21:43 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Clearing nscd hosts cache.

May 27 18:21:44 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 7 -> 8 (reason 0)

May 27 18:21:44 gentoo NetworkManager: <debug> [1274977304.065631] periodic_update(): Roamed from BSSID 00:24:01:21:08:D6 (pupsi) to 00:1A:4F:8D:79:33 (pupsi)

May 27 18:21:44 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Clearing nscd hosts cache.

May 27 18:21:44 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Policy set 'Auto pupsi' (wlan0) as default for routing and DNS.

May 27 18:21:44 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) successful, device activated.

May 27 18:21:44 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) complete.

May 27 18:21:48 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  completed -> associating

May 27 18:21:48 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> disconnected

May 27 18:21:48 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> associated

May 27 18:21:48 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> completed

May 27 18:21:48 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  DHCP: device wlan0 state changed bound -> stop

May 27 18:21:54 gentoo NetworkManager: <debug> [1274977314.006219] periodic_update(): Roamed from BSSID 00:1A:4F:8D:79:33 (WiFi.Zeiber) to 00:24:01:21:08:D6 (WiFi.Zeiber)

May 27 18:21:58 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  completed -> disconnected

May 27 18:21:58 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

May 27 18:21:58 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> disconnected

May 27 18:21:59 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> associating

May 27 18:21:59 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> associated

May 27 18:21:59 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> completed

May 27 18:22:09 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  completed -> disconnected

May 27 18:22:09 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

May 27 18:22:09 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> disconnected

May 27 18:22:10 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> associating

May 27 18:22:11 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> associated

May 27 18:22:11 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> completed

May 27 18:22:12 gentoo NetworkManager: <debug> [1274977332.002527] periodic_update(): Roamed from BSSID 00:24:01:21:08:D6 (pupsi) to 00:1A:4F:8D:79:33 (pupsi)

May 27 18:22:17 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 8 -> 3 (reason 0)

May 27 18:22:17 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): deactivating device (reason: 0).

May 27 18:22:17 gentoo NetworkManager: <WARN>  check_one_route(): (wlan0) error -34 returned from rtnl_route_del(): Sucess

May 27 18:22:17 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Clearing nscd hosts cache.

May 27 18:22:17 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) starting connection 'Auto pupsi'

May 27 18:22:17 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 3 -> 4 (reason 0)

May 27 18:22:17 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

May 27 18:22:17 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

May 27 18:22:17 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

May 27 18:22:17 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

May 27 18:22:17 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  completed -> disconnected

May 27 18:22:17 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

May 27 18:22:17 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 4 -> 5 (reason 0)

May 27 18:22:17 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0/wireless): connection 'Auto pupsi' requires no security.  No secrets needed.

May 27 18:22:17 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Config: added 'ssid' value 'pupsi'

May 27 18:22:17 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Config: added 'scan_ssid' value '1'

May 27 18:22:17 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Config: added 'key_mgmt' value 'NONE'

May 27 18:22:17 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

May 27 18:22:17 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Config: set interface ap_scan to 1

May 27 18:22:17 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

May 27 18:22:18 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating

May 27 18:22:18 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> associated

May 27 18:22:18 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> completed

May 27 18:22:18 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0/wireless) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) successful.  Connected to wireless network 'pupsi'.

May 27 18:22:18 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) scheduled.

May 27 18:22:18 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) started...

May 27 18:22:18 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 5 -> 7 (reason 0)

May 27 18:22:18 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Beginning DHCP transaction (timeout in 45 seconds)

May 27 18:22:18 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  dhcpcd started with pid 3768

May 27 18:22:18 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP6 Configure Get) scheduled...

May 27 18:22:18 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) complete.

May 27 18:22:18 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP6 Configure Get) started...

May 27 18:22:18 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP6 Configure Get) complete.

May 27 18:22:18 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  DHCP: device wlan0 state changed stop -> preinit

May 27 18:22:19 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  DHCP: device wlan0 state changed preinit -> (null)

May 27 18:22:24 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  DHCP: device wlan0 state changed (null) -> bound

May 27 18:22:24 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Get) scheduled...

May 27 18:22:24 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Get) started...

May 27 18:22:24 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>    address 192.168.0.104

May 27 18:22:24 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>    prefix 24 (255.255.255.0)

May 27 18:22:24 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>    gateway 192.168.0.1

May 27 18:22:24 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>    nameserver '192.168.0.1'

May 27 18:22:24 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) scheduled...

May 27 18:22:24 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Get) complete.

May 27 18:22:24 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) started...

May 27 18:22:25 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Clearing nscd hosts cache.

May 27 18:22:25 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 7 -> 8 (reason 0)

May 27 18:22:25 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Clearing nscd hosts cache.

May 27 18:22:25 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Policy set 'Auto pupsi' (wlan0) as default for routing and DNS.

May 27 18:22:25 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) successful, device activated.

May 27 18:22:25 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) complete.

May 27 18:22:28 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  completed -> disconnected

May 27 18:22:29 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

May 27 18:22:29 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> disconnected

May 27 18:22:29 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> associating

May 27 18:22:30 gentoo NetworkManager: <debug> [1274977350.000262] periodic_update(): Roamed from BSSID 00:24:01:21:08:D6 (pupsi) to (none) ((none))

May 27 18:22:39 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> disconnected

May 27 18:22:39 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

May 27 18:22:39 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> disconnected

May 27 18:22:40 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

May 27 18:22:40 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> disconnected

May 27 18:22:41 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> associating

May 27 18:22:41 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> associated

May 27 18:22:41 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> completed

May 27 18:22:42 gentoo NetworkManager: <debug> [1274977362.001894] periodic_update(): Roamed from BSSID (none) ((none)) to 00:1A:4F:8D:79:33 (WiFi.Zeiber)

May 27 18:23:00 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 8 -> 3 (reason 0)

May 27 18:23:00 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): deactivating device (reason: 0).

May 27 18:23:00 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): canceled DHCP transaction, dhcp client pid 3768

May 27 18:23:00 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Clearing nscd hosts cache.

May 27 18:23:00 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) starting connection 'Auto pupsi'

May 27 18:23:00 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 3 -> 4 (reason 0)

May 27 18:23:00 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

May 27 18:23:00 gentoo NetworkManager: <WARN>  nm_dhcp_manager_handle_event(): Received DHCP event from unexpected PID 3768 (expected 0)

May 27 18:23:00 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

May 27 18:23:00 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

May 27 18:23:00 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

May 27 18:23:00 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  completed -> disconnected

May 27 18:23:00 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

May 27 18:23:00 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 4 -> 5 (reason 0)

May 27 18:23:00 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0/wireless): connection 'Auto pupsi' requires no security.  No secrets needed.

May 27 18:23:00 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Config: added 'ssid' value 'pupsi'

May 27 18:23:00 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Config: added 'scan_ssid' value '1'

May 27 18:23:00 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Config: added 'key_mgmt' value 'NONE'

May 27 18:23:00 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

May 27 18:23:00 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Config: set interface ap_scan to 1

May 27 18:23:00 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

May 27 18:23:01 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating

May 27 18:23:01 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> associated

May 27 18:23:01 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> completed

May 27 18:23:01 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0/wireless) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) successful.  Connected to wireless network 'pupsi'.

May 27 18:23:01 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) scheduled.

May 27 18:23:01 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) started...

May 27 18:23:01 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 5 -> 7 (reason 0)

May 27 18:23:01 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Beginning DHCP transaction (timeout in 45 seconds)

May 27 18:23:01 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  dhcpcd started with pid 4063

May 27 18:23:01 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP6 Configure Get) scheduled...

May 27 18:23:01 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) complete.

May 27 18:23:01 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP6 Configure Get) started...

May 27 18:23:01 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP6 Configure Get) complete.

May 27 18:23:01 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  DHCP: device wlan0 state changed normal exit -> preinit

May 27 18:23:18 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  DHCP: device wlan0 state changed preinit -> bound

May 27 18:23:18 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Get) scheduled...

May 27 18:23:18 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Get) started...

May 27 18:23:18 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>    address 192.168.178.40

May 27 18:23:18 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>    prefix 24 (255.255.255.0)

May 27 18:23:18 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>    gateway 192.168.178.1

May 27 18:23:18 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>    nameserver '192.168.178.1'

May 27 18:23:18 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) scheduled...

May 27 18:23:18 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Get) complete.

May 27 18:23:18 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) started...

May 27 18:23:19 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Clearing nscd hosts cache.

May 27 18:23:19 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 7 -> 8 (reason 0)

May 27 18:23:19 gentoo NetworkManager: <debug> [1274977399.145351] periodic_update(): Roamed from BSSID 00:24:01:21:08:D6 (pupsi) to 00:1A:4F:8D:79:33 (pupsi)

May 27 18:23:19 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Clearing nscd hosts cache.

May 27 18:23:19 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Policy set 'Auto pupsi' (wlan0) as default for routing and DNS.

May 27 18:23:19 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) successful, device activated.

May 27 18:23:19 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) complete.

May 27 18:23:28 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  completed -> associating

May 27 18:23:28 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> disconnected

May 27 18:23:28 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> associated

May 27 18:23:28 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> completed

May 27 18:23:28 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>    address 192.168.178.40

May 27 18:23:28 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>    prefix 24 (255.255.255.0)

May 27 18:23:28 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>    gateway 192.168.178.1

May 27 18:23:28 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>    nameserver '192.168.178.1'

May 27 18:23:28 gentoo NetworkManager: <WARN>  nm_dhcp_manager_handle_event(): Received DHCP event from unexpected PID 4063 (expected 0)

May 27 18:23:30 gentoo NetworkManager: <debug> [1274977410.002235] periodic_update(): Roamed from BSSID 00:1A:4F:8D:79:33 (WiFi.Zeiber) to 00:24:01:21:08:D6 (WiFi.Zeiber)

May 27 18:23:38 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  completed -> disconnected

May 27 18:23:38 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

May 27 18:23:38 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> disconnected

May 27 18:23:39 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> associating

May 27 18:23:39 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> associated

May 27 18:23:39 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> completed

May 27 18:23:42 gentoo NetworkManager: <debug> [1274977422.003599] periodic_update(): Roamed from BSSID 00:24:01:21:08:D6 (pupsi) to 00:1A:4F:8D:79:33 (pupsi)

May 27 18:24:08 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  completed -> associating

May 27 18:24:08 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> disconnected

May 27 18:24:08 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> associated

May 27 18:24:08 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> completed

May 27 18:24:11 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 8 -> 3 (reason 0)

May 27 18:24:11 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): deactivating device (reason: 0).

May 27 18:24:11 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Clearing nscd hosts cache.

May 27 18:24:11 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) starting connection 'Auto pupsi'

May 27 18:24:11 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 3 -> 4 (reason 0)

May 27 18:24:11 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

May 27 18:24:11 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

May 27 18:24:11 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

May 27 18:24:11 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

May 27 18:24:11 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  completed -> disconnected

May 27 18:24:11 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

May 27 18:24:11 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 4 -> 5 (reason 0)

May 27 18:24:11 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0/wireless): connection 'Auto pupsi' requires no security.  No secrets needed.

May 27 18:24:11 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Config: added 'ssid' value 'pupsi'

May 27 18:24:11 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Config: added 'scan_ssid' value '1'

May 27 18:24:11 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Config: added 'key_mgmt' value 'NONE'

May 27 18:24:11 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

May 27 18:24:11 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Config: set interface ap_scan to 1

May 27 18:24:11 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

May 27 18:24:12 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating

May 27 18:24:22 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> disconnected

May 27 18:24:22 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

May 27 18:24:22 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> disconnected

May 27 18:24:23 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

May 27 18:24:23 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> disconnected

May 27 18:24:23 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> associating

May 27 18:24:23 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> associated

May 27 18:24:23 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> completed

May 27 18:24:23 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0/wireless) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) successful.  Connected to wireless network 'pupsi'.

May 27 18:24:23 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) scheduled.

May 27 18:24:23 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) started...

May 27 18:24:23 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 5 -> 7 (reason 0)

May 27 18:24:23 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Beginning DHCP transaction (timeout in 45 seconds)

May 27 18:24:23 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  dhcpcd started with pid 4768

May 27 18:24:23 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP6 Configure Get) scheduled...

May 27 18:24:23 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) complete.

May 27 18:24:23 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP6 Configure Get) started...

May 27 18:24:23 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP6 Configure Get) complete.

May 27 18:24:23 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  DHCP: device wlan0 state changed bound -> preinit

May 27 18:24:28 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  DHCP: device wlan0 state changed preinit -> bound

May 27 18:24:28 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Get) scheduled...

May 27 18:24:28 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Get) started...

May 27 18:24:28 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>    address 192.168.0.104

May 27 18:24:28 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>    prefix 24 (255.255.255.0)

May 27 18:24:28 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>    gateway 192.168.0.1

May 27 18:24:28 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>    nameserver '192.168.0.1'

May 27 18:24:28 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) scheduled...

May 27 18:24:28 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Get) complete.

May 27 18:24:28 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) started...

May 27 18:24:29 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Clearing nscd hosts cache.

May 27 18:24:29 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 7 -> 8 (reason 0)

May 27 18:24:29 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Clearing nscd hosts cache.

May 27 18:24:29 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Policy set 'Auto pupsi' (wlan0) as default for routing and DNS.

May 27 18:24:29 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) successful, device activated.

May 27 18:24:29 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) complete.

May 27 18:24:33 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  completed -> disconnected

May 27 18:24:34 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

May 27 18:24:34 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> disconnected

May 27 18:24:35 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> associating

May 27 18:24:36 gentoo NetworkManager: <debug> [1274977476.001703] periodic_update(): Roamed from BSSID 00:24:01:21:08:D6 (pupsi) to (none) ((none))

May 27 18:24:45 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> disconnected

May 27 18:24:45 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

May 27 18:24:45 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> disconnected

May 27 18:24:46 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

May 27 18:24:46 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> disconnected

May 27 18:24:46 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> associating

May 27 18:24:46 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> associated

May 27 18:24:46 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> completed

May 27 18:24:48 gentoo NetworkManager: <debug> [1274977488.003174] periodic_update(): Roamed from BSSID (none) ((none)) to 00:24:01:21:08:D6 (pupsi)

May 27 18:24:56 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  completed -> disconnected

May 27 18:24:56 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

May 27 18:24:56 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> disconnected

May 27 18:24:57 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> associating

May 27 18:24:57 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> associated

May 27 18:24:57 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> completed

May 27 18:25:00 gentoo NetworkManager: <debug> [1274977500.003246] periodic_update(): Roamed from BSSID 00:24:01:21:08:D6 (pupsi) to 00:1A:4F:8D:79:33 (pupsi)

May 27 18:25:08 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  completed -> associating

May 27 18:25:08 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> disconnected

May 27 18:25:08 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> associated

May 27 18:25:08 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> completed

May 27 18:25:08 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  DHCP: device wlan0 state changed bound -> stop

May 27 18:25:12 gentoo NetworkManager: <debug> [1274977512.003039] periodic_update(): Roamed from BSSID 00:1A:4F:8D:79:33 (WiFi.Zeiber) to 00:24:01:21:08:D6 (WiFi.Zeiber)

May 27 18:25:18 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  completed -> disconnected

May 27 18:25:18 gentoo NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0)

----------

## menschmeier

Hi Zeiber, give net-misc/wicd a try. I had some trouble with networkmanager too. With wicd I didn't  have any trouble yet.

----------

